# Clear bra in Chicago area



## IRISH97 (Jan 14, 2006)

I had a clear bra applied to my 2004 325ci in May 2004 at Guido's Fine Art in Clarendon Hills. It came out beautifully and has become less noticeable over time. It is the best clear bra I have ever seen (and I have seen a few bad ones). Last week, a limo backed into me  , and I have to have the hood and possibly the bumper replaced this week. Tom Guido isn't working on cars right now, but I need to get the clear bra replaced, and I'm not sure of where to go, and I want it done well. I have done some research----which hopefully helps a few people in the long run. Now, I am looking for some opinions and recommendations.

There are more kinds of clear bras than I thought there were. I have listed what I have found with their websites. Any opinions/recommendations?

-3M Scotchguard Paint Protection Film: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotchgard-PPF/Home/

-StoneShield/Roadblock from Avery-Dennison http://search.averydennison.com/cgi...OTECTS PROTECTED PROTECTIVE paint protection 

-StonGard Paint Protection Film: http://www.stongard.com/

-Ventureshield: http://www.ventureshield.com/

-Xpel: http://www.xpel.com/products/paint.asp

I called some of the dealers in the Chicago area on Saturday, and I found out the following information. Any opinions/recommendations?

*Bill Jacobs in Naperville*
-vendor name: unknown
-make appointment through service
-vendor comes to dealer and process done at dealer

*BMW of Orland Park*
-vendor name: Midwest Autobahnd (StoneShield/Roadblock from Avery-Dennison), http://autobahndint.com/home.html
-make appointment directly with Lucy, the rep from Midwest Autobahnd

*Knauz*
-vendor name: Shaded Days
28835 N. Herky Dr., Suite 105
Lake Bluff, IL 60044
(847) 816-8468
-customer referred to them and then goes to their office/shop

*Laurel BMW in Westmont*-vendor name: Cleartech
-make appointment through sales
-vendor comes to dealer and process done at dealer

*MotorWerks BMW in Barrington*
-vendor name: Protech (use 3M) - James Stangohr (847) 502-7003
-vendor name: Midwest Autobahnd (use StoneShield/Roadblock from Avery-Dennison), http://autobahndint.com/home.html
-make appointment through aftersales
-vendor comes to dealer and process done at dealer
-$795

*Patrick BMW in Schaumburg*-vendor name: unknown
-make appointment through service
-spoke with Bill in service and he wouldn't tell me the vendor's name and didn't call me back to talk to me about it although he said he would

Other places I found listed on various websites. Any opinions/recommendations?

*Advantage Auto Accesssories*
9 Strathmore Court
Buffalo Grove, Illinois ,60089
Phone: 847-774-9918
Contact: Sheila Shamo
-Certified 3M Scotchguard Paint Protection Film Installer: Adnan Shamo
-Approved Ventureshield dealers/distributors
-Xpel website lists them as: Factory Trained, Design Access Program Member

*Auto Tinting and Rockguard*
2602 West Chicago Ave
Chicago, IL 60622
312-953-1028
-Certified 3M Scotchguard Paint Protection Film Installer: Adam Mucha
-Xpel website lists them as: Factory Trained

*Body-Skins Inc. *
Phone: 847-530-8443 
South Elgin, IL 60177
Certified 3M Scotchguard Paint Protection Film Installer: Rick Anstadt

*Camz Ultimate Detail, Inc.*
9621 W 194th Pl
Mokena, IL 60448
708-326-3883
-Xpel website lists them as: Factory Trained

*Chip Shield*
7725 Grant Street
Burr Ridge, Illinois, 60126
Phone: 630-669-7554
Contact: Tim
-Approved Ventureshield dealers/distributors

*Chipshield*
209 East Butterfield Rd, Suite 145
Elmhurst, Illinois ,60126 
Phone: 630-669-7554
Contact: Sharon Whitehorn
-Approved Ventureshield dealers/distributors

*Clear-Edge Paint Protection*
Mobile Service
Oak Lawn, IL 60453
708-297-0220
-Xpel website lists them as: Factory Trained

*Image Protectors *
Phone: 773-858-2775 
Chicago, IL 60617
Certified 3M Scotchguard Paint Protection Film Installer: Lovell Walker

*JLB*
Phone: 847-679-4478 
Lincolnwood, IL 60712
Certified 3M Scotchguard Paint Protection Film Installer: Jeffrey Obrero

*Ohland Signs*
8632 S 79th Ave
Justice, Illinois ,60458
Phone: 708-430-1956
Contact: Mike Ohland
Email: [email protected]
-Approved Ventureshield dealers/distributors

*Plastic Surgeons *
208 E. Butterfield Road
Suite 145
Elmhurst, IL 60126
Phone: 630-669-7033 
Elmhurst, IL 60126
-Certified 3M Scotchguard Paint Protection Film Installer: Tim Kirlin
-Xpel website lists them as: Factory Trained, Design Access Program Member, Three Stars

*Protech*
Mobile Service
Buffalo Grove, IL 60089
847-502-7003
-Xpel website lists them as: Factory Trained, Design Access Program Member, One Star

*Renn Art*
1034 Addison Ct.
Arlington Heights, IL 60005
(847) 593-1066
-they install 3M

*Shaded Days Inc *
Phone: 847-816-8468 
Lake Bluff, IL 60044
-Certified 3M Scotchguard Paint Protection Film Installer: Mark Johnson

*Signs by Design/(Contempo Auto Graphics) *
138 66 South Cicero
Crestwood, Illinois,60445
Phone: 708-371-5499
Contact: John Gorecki
Email: [email protected]
-Approved Ventureshield dealers/distributors

*Westmont Body Werks*
433 Plaza Dr. #6
Westmont, IL 60556
(630) 325-0545

Any info or direction would be greatly appreciated. I have to make a decision this week.
Thanks! 
Erin


----------



## mrsrawskillz (Apr 2, 2006)

I had a ClearBra installed on my car by ClearBra Inc. ,,,, www.ClearBraOnline.com
I believe they are in a few states.....


----------

